# EB Art Museum



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 11, 2008)

This is a good place to submit your paint art. Here's the first couple of "The Award" series.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 11, 2008)

Our cat...


----------



## Dleg (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll start my contributions with my greetings from America's most unknown tropical island territory:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 13, 2008)

And an oldie but a goodie:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 14, 2008)

THE TRUTH ABOUT HAPPY FEETS:


----------



## frazil (Jan 14, 2008)

is that a pile of penguin poo? :huh:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd answer that, but a true artist doesn't respond to such questions, and leaves it open to the interpretation and enjoyment of the viewer.


----------



## ODB_PE (Jan 14, 2008)

great thread!

Motion to delete all posts other than art itself. including this one!

(maybe add this rule to the first post)

discussion of the art should take place on the 5000 post thread.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2008)

^^Nah, I think we should leave the discussion in place. My guess, based on my browsing habits at other forums I read much less frequently, is that most people will NOT ever look at the 5,000 post thread. Besides, I don't necessarily plan to post all my artwork in the 5,000 post thread. Happy Feet, for instance, is only posted here in the museum, as I feel it is museum-worthy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2008)

The Truth About Happy Feet is a thing of beauty.

:appl: :appl:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2008)

'Scotch Ramen,' inspired by VTEnviro


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^Same consistancy in as out...


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2008)

"Scotch Ramen." I like it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I call this one ....

Lady Views Goatse for First Time on YouTube from Small Minnesota Town (e.g. no cable connection) ...

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2008)

^ She looks kinda happy to me.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, us blonds are everywhere! Not just Minnesota!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2008)

In honor of my lunch, which I am headed out to eat,

STILL LIFE WITH CHICKEN:


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 15, 2008)

So....Did the one-eyed penguin with 2 eyebrow, and his beak on the side of his head peck his self to death?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 15, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> ^^^Same consistancy in as out...



I think the picture clearly shows it on the INTAKE!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2008)

D-Leg: looks like you have a hidden talent. Picassos are worth millions these days (oh yeah he's dead isn't he).


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Dleg said:


> THE TRUTH ABOUT HAPPY FEETS:


How about when the arctic whalers come after him --&gt;






JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 16, 2008)

Ummm...I can't seem to add attachments anymore. I'm down to 2.39K. What do I need to do?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2008)

Very simple! Just upload your picture on photolava. It doesn't require an account or anything, and just gives you the URL for the picture, which you copy &amp; paste into the picture box on your post here at EB.

That way, you don't have to attach anything to your psots here, and then run out of attachment space...


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> D-Leg: looks like you have a hidden talent. Picassos are worth millions these days (oh yeah he's dead isn't he).


"Anyone can do it!"

So, when are we going to see one of your works of art, MA?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Very simple! Just upload your picture on photolava.


I like Photolava - nice site. Just becareful when viewing the random pics from work .... :wacko:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2008)

STEPHENSVILLE, TEXAS:


----------



## Sschell (Jan 16, 2008)

Dleg said:


> STEPHENSVILLE, TEXAS:


Dleg.. beautiful!

what do you figure the 4 pics before this one on photolava are of???

I woul put them in this post... but don't know how!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like some sort of Jade carving.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 16, 2008)

That's framin' material right there!!!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 17, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Looks like some sort of Jade carving.


my god.. that makes much more sence than anything I could think of!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Dleg, I think I got it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2008)

'Fly Leaving a Bowl of Scotch Ramen'


----------



## engr_tam (Jan 17, 2008)

Captain Worley said:


> Thanks Dleg, I think I got it.


I appreciate you found a really good use for my cat! :Locolaugh:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 17, 2008)

Captain Worley said:


> 'Fly Leaving a Bowl of Scotch Ramen'



VERY nice!!!!! :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 17, 2008)

UNTITLED:


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is one I call $2 Pints


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2008)

Dleg said:


> UNTITLED:


What's all that orange and yellow stuff on his PE-ness?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 18, 2008)

'The Aftermath' set slightly after 'Fly leaving Bowl of Scotch Ramen.'


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 18, 2008)

^^^Coffee through the nose!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2008)

^^^Which I guess is better than Ramen and Scotch throught the nose!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm going to guess just about anything is better that scotch ramen through the nose!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 22, 2008)

SOME THINGS CAN'T BE UN-SEEN:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 22, 2008)

WEST VIRGINIA WATER FOUNTAIN:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow ... completely awesome Dleg !!! :bananalama:

:appl: :appl:

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn Dleg, you have an amazing touch with MS Paint!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 23, 2008)

Dleg is a true master of MS paint.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 23, 2008)

This belongs in the Pitter Patter thread, but is relevant to Dlegs drawing:

New Dads: advice - after the baby comes out and you cut the cord, look away. They usually carry the baby over to a tray. Follow the baby. Do NOT look back over your shoulder to see what the Dr. is doing. He's taking care of what comes next, and you do NOT want to know what that is. Like the man said, some things cannot be un-seen.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 23, 2008)

^That's what I'm talking about. And, the blood spatters were from cutting the cord, although my shoes and pants also were splattered by the things you don't want to look back at.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 23, 2008)

*SHERMAN vs. TIGER:*


----------



## Dleg (Jan 23, 2008)

*GERMAN vs. TIGER:*


----------



## cement (Jan 23, 2008)

:appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Damn .. we have created a monster !! :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

Very nice !!!!! :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 24, 2008)

BUWAHAHAHHAA!!!!!!! Those were great!






I had to make an addition...


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 25, 2008)

HFS, that's good!

And now for my submission: *Sherman VS Tiger*


----------



## Sschell (Jan 25, 2008)

^now thats quality!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 25, 2008)

^^^Now that's funny right there!!!! All are good submissions!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 25, 2008)

OUTSTANDING Wolverine!

:appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 27, 2008)

Captain Worley said:


> BUWAHAHAHHAA!!!!!!! Those were great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always with those negative waves Moriarty!

D-Leg and wolverine those are some fine drawings.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 31, 2008)

I call this: Why FLBuff Needs a Snowblower

No, I did not leave it blank. That is all snow. I am buried somewhere in there shoveling!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> No, I did not leave it blank. That is all snow. I am buried somewhere in there shoveling!


:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 1, 2008)

The Award, Spaceman.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a little drawing I did for the logo of our "Hash House Harriers" running club newsletter. Every year we make a new logo to go along with whatever the Chinese year is. This is obviously the Year of the Rat.

I totally cheated on this drawing - I just traced an image of Rattatouille in Microsoft Word (but added in the beer can!), then pasted it into MS Paint for this forum. On Word, shrunken down to postage-stamp size, he actually looks pretty good!

YEAR OF THE RAT:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2008)

It doesn't look bad in large size. Mad skilz, homes.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Here's a little drawing I did for the logo of our "Hash House Harriers" running club newsletter. Every year we make a new logo to go along with whatever the Chinese year is. This is obviously the Year of the Rat.
> I totally cheated on this drawing - I just traced an image of Rattatouille in Microsoft Word (but added in the beer can!), then pasted it into MS Paint for this forum. On Word, shrunken down to postage-stamp size, he actually looks pretty good!
> 
> YEAR OF THE RAT:


D-man...You have to check your genealogy tree. I am pretty sure you will find that Picasso is a relative of yours.

That is a great drawing. Stealing a phrase from the Emoticon Master...that is some wicked talent.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 7, 2008)

Umm, did you guys miss the part where I said I traced the image? It's a great way to cheat - just find a jpeg of whatever it is you want to draw, insert it into your Word document, then trace over the image. The only skills involved are knowing how to pick the colors and using special color tricks like gradients, as above. That, and keeping track of your "layers". The "move to fron/back" and "group" buttons quickly become your best friend.

Just like Ratatouille says, "Anyone Can Draw!"


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Umm, did you guys miss the part where I said I traced the image? It's a great way to cheat - just find a jpeg of whatever it is you want to draw, insert it into your Word document, then trace over the image. The only skills involved are knowing how to pick the colors and using special color tricks like gradients, as above. That, and keeping track of your "layers". The "move to fron/back" and "group" buttons quickly become your best friend.
> Just like Ratatouille says, "Anyone Can Draw!"


Oh well. That is more than I can do anyways.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 7, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Just like Ratatouille says, "Anyone Can Draw!"


I disagree, especially if I'm trying to use something like MS paint. Even if I were tracing something, mine would look like some thing done by a spastic three year old. You have a gift Dleg.


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 7, 2008)

I just noticed the color gradient. Impressive. Most impressive. Obi Wan has taught you well.

Clever you are. Challenge you I do. The draw off begins now.

First things I see are... kids CD games - Harry Potter having tea with Buzz Lightyear. GO!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 7, 2008)

Dleg:

that is some mighty fine plagiarism you're doing there!!

very nice.


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 7, 2008)

Buzzed Lightyear and Hairy Potter at Tea


----------



## Dleg (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, man... You win!

I actually have some serious work to do today. Don't tempt me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I actually have some serious work to do today. Don't tempt me!


Why do you think I haven't finished my grad project ??!!! It's the temptation !!! :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

Actually, I have a BIG wrap-it-up permit meeting tomorrow in the AM - that should align all of the heavy-hitting activities for the remainder of this month. I should be able to take ample leave time at that point to finish my grad project.

I am going to go hide at the college of engineering - no cell phone, no EB.com. Just me and that [email protected]#$%^&amp; project.

JR


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 8, 2008)

I know what you're saying. Work really interferes with my spamming sometimes.

(I suppose being unemployed would put a serious dent in it too though)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! Buzzed Lightyear was pretty good. I'll have to see if I can top 'The Aftermath' this afternoon.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry, I haven't gotten to the contest yet. But inspiration struck:


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 11, 2008)

^ I think her nipples are hard!

You guys SURE you're not architects? That's WAY more artistic talent than most Engineer's have!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 11, 2008)

^^ Well, I did have to take the climate into account.

The fact that any of you think that any of these pictures have ANY level of "artistic talent" only proves that engineers have none.


----------



## PE-ness (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, considering I have a hard time handling a mouse, I think this shows some talent:


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2008)

Not bad!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2008)

I realized, just this morning while listening to a story on NPR about the anniversary of the character "Cookie Monster" on Sesame Street, that I am pretty sure I have NEVER seen Cookie Monster's body.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2008)

So, that got me thinking: is he normally naked, or does he wear a speedo?


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2008)

Or, perhaps I should be taking clues from the bodies of other characters on Sesame Street:


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2008)

Or maybe the producers of Sesame Street are trying to hide something. Perhaps there is something "Fudgy" going on.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2008)

I mean, he does eat a lot. Maybe, in fact, so much that he has become obscenely obese:


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2008)

But then again, why do they call him a "Monster"? I've never found him particularly scary. But maybe he really is:


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2008)

Nah, that can't be! The only logical explanation I can imagine why he has earned the title of "Monster" is this:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 12, 2008)

BUWAHAHAHA!!!!

PE-ness, is that a self portrait or Mr. Hanky?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome!!!

sombody may have too much time on their hands... but I love it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow .. all I can say is that C is for Cookie !!! :woot:

JR


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 12, 2008)

I hereby declare Dleg the undisputed heavyweight champion of the world (PB Category)! LMAO!

Here's what's really going on below the Cookie Monster belt:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 12, 2008)

Cookie Monster vs Scotch Ramen


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 12, 2008)

PE-ness said:


> Well, considering I have a hard time handling a mouse, I think this shows some talent:


Where's the condiment squirting arms? :dunno:


----------



## Sschell (Feb 12, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> Here's what's really going on below the Cookie Monster belt:


is that a cross sectional view?


----------



## Fudgey (Feb 12, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Or maybe the producers of Sesame Street are trying to hide something. Perhaps there is something "Fudgy" going on.


as in a choclate fudge chunk cookie?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 12, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> Cookie Monster vs Scotch Ramen


Is he ingesting or egesting that?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 12, 2008)

^^^I don't really think it matters...it is appropriate either way!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 12, 2008)

Kinda looks like he is eating a cello.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 12, 2008)

Probably sounds similar too.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 12, 2008)

Excellent additions Wolverine &amp; Captain Worley!

I should not have this much time on my hands, sschell, but I was just in one of those moods yesterday. Too many meetings and inspections today for me to procrastinate so badly again.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 12, 2008)

I intended that as a VTA (vent to atmosphere) or a purge sanitaries, so yes, he's egesting.

I think I have an unhealthy fascination with the end result of scotch ramen encounters.


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh damn, that's funny!

Our neighborhood HOA has been working with a mortgage broker who is a grammatical idiot. I got this quote yesterday:

"Once she complete it and will review it, you'll can execute the documents."

That got me to thinking:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 13, 2008)

This board is filled with so much talent it is unbelievable. The creativity and artistic integrity astound me. Having said that, being new to the board I am curious as to the origins of scotch ramen. I would assume that it involves ingesting copious amounts of Dewar's, followed by copious amounts of ramen noodles, then egesting the material shortly thereafter. What I really want to know is the story behind scoth ramen. Will someone please point me to the thread where this is explained?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 13, 2008)

^^its in the 5000 thread... somewhere...

was (hot) red label instead of water in the top ramen... conversation began because I accidentally put coffee in my cup o noodles on the lunch truck.

Here it is: origin of scotch ramen


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 13, 2008)

Post 680. Boy, that was back in the day.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 13, 2008)

back in the day almost a month ago...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 13, 2008)

So it was ramen and scotch together. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 13, 2008)

^ Sounds delicious, doesn't it?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 13, 2008)

> Boiling hot.


thats the part that gets me... don't red flags go up in your brain when your in the process of boiling Johnnie???

VT?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 13, 2008)

Cokie Monster


----------



## Dleg (Feb 13, 2008)

^^Damn!! We really do have some talent around here. I'm starting to think, based on Wolverine's work (particualrly that fist yesterday), that he's just slumming with me &amp; the Captain, though. I detect some actual artistic talent.

Good stuff!

"Cokie monster" - :lmao: I thought about naming my creations similarly, but thought better of it when I got to the last one!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 13, 2008)

Wolverine is good. I think he did his Christmas av himself.


----------



## PE-ness (Feb 13, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Where's the condiment squirting arms? :dunno:


Well, I tried to give myself some arms and feet, but I don't think I have the necessary skills:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 13, 2008)

^ Looks like a scissors to me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Dleg said:


> ^^Damn!! We really do have some talent around here. I'm starting to think, based on Wolverine's work (particualrly that fist yesterday), that he's just slumming with me &amp; the Captain, though. I detect some actual artistic talent.


I completely agree .. there is some REAL talent on this board !!

I am trying to put something together now - just haven't had enough time to create the masterpiece.

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 14, 2008)

The Cookie Monster one's are classic!


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 15, 2008)

I swear I'm just trying to keep up. Cookie Monster takes the cake (or cookie). The Captain is no slouch either.


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 15, 2008)

I can't hardly draw stick figures.....So I'm pretty impressed with all of them! Maybe THESE could be the EB calendar? We certainly aren't getting much cooperation from the "Babes of EB" I keep asking for them to send some scantily clad photo's, and NOTHING!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 15, 2008)

Cookie Monster's first goatse


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 15, 2008)

Is there a Cookie Monstress?

Oh no, I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 15, 2008)

Cookie monster sex = doing it til you're blue.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 15, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> Cookie monster sex = doing it til you're blue.


ALL OF YOU OR JUST PARTS??


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Wolverine (Feb 18, 2008)

VT learns how to jump a car


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> VT learns how to jump a car


Wolvie: nice job. The shirt works but the pants aren't tight/small enough.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like I wearing a revolutionary war style trident hat while biking? Why?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Looks like I wearing a revolutionary war style trident hat while biking? Why?


I'd be more concerned with why you are wearing the multi-colored (tie-dyed?) shirt. That's a bit :f_115m_e45d7af: if you ask me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 18, 2008)

^ The brightly colored stuff can be a little lame-o but I'll take it over getting run over because no one saw me.

This is the favorite one I got.


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 18, 2008)

I was trying to do a Mapei jersey from memory.

http://www.masherz.com/products/santini/pr...pei06jersey.htm

And the patriot hat is in honor of the team and your future in Beantown (either that, or else it's just a poor rendition of a regular helmet)

Actually I realize now that it's no good, since anyone wearing Mapei would also have the matching shorts.

The Patriot hat is sure to make you visible though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 22, 2008)

My PE


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

^^^ :woot:

:appl: :appl: :appl:

JR


----------



## Sschell (Feb 22, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Looks like I wearing a revolutionary war style trident hat while biking? Why?


for some reason VT, thats always how I picture you..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey, I'm a New Englander, what can I say.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you own a musket VT??


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 23, 2008)

No, just a couple of phasers.


----------



## PE-ness (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I think I messed up, and I need help!

I didn't like how the feet looked that I tried to give myself on the drawing. Kind of made me look loke something, well, dirty. So I tried to erase them, and this is how it came out. How can I get rid of that black curly stuff?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2008)

Nair.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 27, 2008)

PE-ness said:


> How can I get rid of that black curly stuff?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2008)

"An Unsuccessful Pig MRI"


----------



## Dleg (Feb 28, 2008)

Doh! Beat me to it!

Nice work! Looks like that pig is trying pretty hard!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2008)

^ Yep! He's 'some pig!' Now you know what happened to Wilbur from Charlotte's Web.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 28, 2008)

^I thought there was supposed to be someone swinging the pig around like a garden hose?


----------



## Dleg (Feb 28, 2008)

MIRACLE IN THE MRI ROOM:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, capturing the essence of the situation from 10,000 miles away. You are a superior spam-artist! The furnishings are arraigned a little different, but you've got the jist of it, other than the floor drain. No pig poo in the floor drain, plug that thing!

I'm gonna print this one out. You may will be acknowledged in a thesis after this one.

And it's 08 DLeg! It says 07! I don't care what time zone you're in.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 28, 2008)

:dunno: Good art is timeless...

I'd love to have another paper I can list on the "publications" section of my resume. Will this count?

Edit - OK, OK. I changed the date. Apparently a different part of my brain is at work when I make something like that. A part of the brain that doesn't process numbers.


----------



## frazil (Feb 28, 2008)

It's been peer-reviewed...sure!

THat is some incredible detail. I especially like the xrays on the wall and the doctors expression.


----------



## cement (Feb 29, 2008)

awesome.

now we know how DaVinci's drinking buddies felt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Damn ... that is WICKED IMPRESSIVE !!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :respect:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 29, 2008)

> I especially like the xrays on the wall and the doctors expression.


I wonder what kinda expression the doctor who's face is coated has? Or is that left open to interpretation by the viewer.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 29, 2008)

and the pig is still dripping suggesting that maybe it isn't over yet.

nice job Dleg! lusone:


----------



## Sschell (Feb 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I wonder what kinda expression the doctor who's face is coated has? Or is that left open to interpretation by the viewer.


I hope his mouth is open!

Great work Dleg... that is unreal! you have out done your self on this one!!! And the caption... brilliant -- a la "look what I almost stepped in!"


----------



## maryannette (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't see pictures from my computer at work, which is where I do most of my spamming, so I'm looking from home and the artwork is VERY IMPRESSIVE!!! Not bad for engineers.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 29, 2008)

^ With all this fluffy, pretty artwork that serves no real purpose, people might begin to think we're a bunch of LA's!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ With all this fluffy, pretty artwork that serves no real purpose, people might begin to think we're a bunch of LA's!


LA???


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 29, 2008)

Leichtenstein Assasins. Duh.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 29, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Leichtenstein Assasins. Duh.


:dunno:


----------



## ktulu (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ Lower Alabamians???


----------



## maryannette (Feb 29, 2008)

ktulu said:


> ^^^ Lower Alabamians???


:dunno:

:ghey: ???


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ With all this fluffy, pretty artwork that serves no real purpose, people might begin to think we're a bunch of LA's!



Wow, VT's not even in the People's Republic of Cambridge and he's already taken up to using the "L" word.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 29, 2008)

Lactic Acid?

Luxury Apartment?

Large Animal?

Looming Assesment?

I got nothing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd spell my out my abbreviation, but it's too much fun watching you guys get creative here.

MA is with it though!


----------



## ktulu (Feb 29, 2008)

maryannette said:


> :dunno:
> :ghey: ???


well, you can just stay on your own beach.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 29, 2008)

Got it:

Loves Ambiguous-genitalia

or

Latent Ablutomania


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 29, 2008)

Loitering Ardvarks


----------



## Sschell (Feb 29, 2008)

Lepidophobic Alethophobiac


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I know what it is ... but I am not telling! 

JR


----------



## maryannette (Feb 29, 2008)

la - la - la :multiplespotting:


----------



## Sschell (Feb 29, 2008)

^smurfs theme song???


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ You are missing a few la-la-la's in order for it to be the smurfs ...

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, Dleg...that was just....YTMND!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 29, 2008)

He must be an engineer!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 5, 2008)

HOUSECLEANING WITH SQUISHLES10:


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^ Classic!!!

LA - I know this one, but I won't let the cat out of the bag... or rabbit out of the roomba!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't tell if the surviving bunny is afraid for his life or eyeing Squishles' drink.

Oh the ambivalence of great art!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Damn ... I am SOOOO glad I am at home. I nearly had a fudgey episode laughing over that picture !!

Great work Dleg !!!! :appl: :appl: :bowdown: :bowdown:

JR


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 5, 2008)

Dleg said:


> MIRACLE IN THE MRI ROOM:


Just saw this. Your attention to detail is astounding. Perfection has a name and it is Dleg (spoken in my best Will Ferrell doing James Lipton voice)


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 5, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


>






Captain Worley PE said:


> My PE






Dleg said:


> MIRACLE IN THE MRI ROOM:


Outstanding :appl: :appl:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 9, 2008)

Dleg said:


> MIRACLE IN THE MRI ROOM:



Sorry to keep asking the questions but could someone explain the origins of the miracle in the MRI room? I have tried using the search engine to get some background information but haven't had any succes.


----------



## benbo (Mar 9, 2008)

Boyd said:


> Sorry to keep asking the questions but could someone explain the origins of the miracle in the MRI room? I have tried using the search engine to get some background information but haven't had any succes.


I don't remember all the details, but VTEnivro's wife is a medical researcher in a lab where a research pig had bad diarrhea. Hijinx ensued, but I don't remember everything.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2008)

That's pretty much it. She was going to use the MRI facility to scan some mice. While she was there the tech assigned full time to that lab told her the tale of a piglet under study that had come in recently. Said piglet was really scared and also apparently ate something funky for lunch. Disaster is what followed.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 9, 2008)

It's on page 6 of "The Infirmary", for all you senior types.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2008)

Apparently, the shit was bananas...banananas!


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Apparently, the shit was bananas...banananas!


:dunno: VT. Not your best hit. Maybe I just don't understand the thing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2008)

My new store:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> My new store:


What's for sale there? Pirate Paraphernalia?


----------



## ktulu (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^ used CAB containers.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 10, 2008)

T-shirts with 'Bastard' printed on them


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2008)

Used CAB containers can be used to fashion cutlasses, earrings, and other sorts of paraphenalia, so you are both right.

Also, you can purchase some captured ships that have been used hard only once.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> T-shirts with 'Bastard' printed on them


I like the way you think!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2008)

For FL, now on sale at Worley's on Main!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 11, 2008)

^ I think we need give you Friday PM's drunkies your own room where you can't torment the rest of us.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> For FL, now on sale at Worley's on Main!!!!


Very nice! I was looking at some other Pirate Paraphernalia, and was going to design one for you, but you beat me to it!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I think we need give you Friday PM's drunkies your own room where you can't torment the rest of us.


That would definitely take a lot of pleasure out of the drunken posting.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 11, 2008)

^ I'll just set up the system controls to auto-ban you from noon until 5 on Fridays.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 11, 2008)

:appl:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I'll just set up the system controls to auto-ban you from noon until 5 on Fridays.


Which time zone? Cuz I'm here two hours later than you guys, and poor sschell is 3 hours back!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 11, 2008)

^ I've already accounted for that, n00b.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 11, 2008)

Doh! :whipping: :suicide1:


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 11, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> For FL, now on sale at Worley's on Main!!!!


I gotta get me one of those... then I again, I man the drunk tank mostly on Thursdays, sometimes on Fridays, and occasionally both plus more!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I'll just set up the system controls to auto-ban you from noon until 5 on Fridays.


BASTARD!


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 11, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I'll just set up the system controls to auto-ban you from noon until 5 on Fridays.


I guess my ban will be on Thursdays? (Except this week... last long ass trip to annoying pharma client!)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 11, 2008)

^ Nice work on the 2000th post ray!!

Ray can stay in the drunk tank. He's ok in my book. He doesn't rub it in like some of you knucklheads.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2008)

The alcohol lowers all sense of decency.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 12, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Nice work on the 2000th post ray!!
> Ray can stay in the drunk tank. He's ok in my book. He doesn't rub it in like some of you knucklheads.


Thanks VTE... and as always, if anyone is in my neck of the woods during lunchtime, they are more than welcome to join me for $2 pints! Actually if you are in my neck of the woods anytime, I am always game for a couple of drinks!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 27, 2008)

Birds on a Wire







Inspired by:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6627090


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ Where's snickerd3's car?


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 27, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> Birds on a Wire


:appl: :appl: :appl: Very nice.

I'd say we need some new rules around here though, like "Must post link to original inspirational thread" and "All critics must download and revise original art, followed by an updated version"...

...except I don't know how to do those things, have no time to learn, and am too lazy to do them anyway.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 27, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> Birds on a Wire


That's about what it looked like. :appl: The talent on this board never ceases to amaze!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 27, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> :appl: :appl: :appl: Very nice.
> I'd say we need some new rules around here though, like "Must post link to original inspirational thread" and "All critics must download and revise original art, followed by an updated version"...


Excellent points! I did edit it to include the source of inspiration.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Great work Capt Worley !!! :appl: :appl: :appl:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 27, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> I'd say we need some new rules around here though, like "Must post link to original inspirational thread" and "All critics must download and revise original art, followed by an updated version"...


With a revsion cloud, naturally.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 27, 2008)

REVISION CLOUD:






View attachment 2631


----------



## Dleg (Mar 27, 2008)

Excellent work on "Bird on a Wire" Captain Worley!

:appl:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 3, 2008)

Bonk






Inspriartion: I did this for someone in the office. It was inspired by someone else in the office.

It is kinda minimalist.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 3, 2008)

Dleg said:


> REVISION CLOUD:


Why is that cloud...you know...uhh...Fudgeying?


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 3, 2008)

All it does is give you red ink while shitting in your sandbox???

Where's the sandbox? I'd like mine with a castle.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 3, 2008)

All it does is bleed red ink and shit all over your work.


----------



## Dleg (May 23, 2008)

Just wanted to bumb this thread and encourage more submittals of "art" works.

In related news, I have apparently been IP banned from photoloava, which I used to host my earlier pictures. My pictures are still there, but I am not allowed to post more. I wonder why? I never posted anything other than what you see here. I am on a network - is it possible that someone else on my network could have posted stuff to get them banned, and have had the same IP?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 23, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Just wanted to bumb this thread and encourage more submittals of "art" works.
> In related news, I have apparently been IP banned from photoloava, which I used to host my earlier pictures. My pictures are still there, but I am not allowed to post more. I wonder why? I never posted anything other than what you see here. I am on a network - is it possible that someone else on my network could have posted stuff to get them banned, and have had the same IP?


Are you banned from photolava or has it been banned from your network? That happens to me often. Our IT boys and girls seem to have a rotating list of sites that are banned from us seeing them.


----------



## Dleg (May 23, 2008)

No - I can see it just fine, but the upload image menu no longer appears, and when I click on "contact us", I get an error page that says something about me being a banned IP.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 23, 2008)

That's a shame. Photolava is really a nice setup.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 23, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> That's a shame. Photolava is really a nice setup.


Yeah, if he quit posting his personal porn stash on there, he wouldn't have any problems! :th_rockon:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 26, 2008)

Fence Like Crap







Inspired by:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6634948


----------



## Dleg (May 26, 2008)

^Nice! One of them should be bleeding, though. So we can know which one is F-Dubya.


----------



## Sschell (May 27, 2008)

^dunno... just the thought of bloody poo makes me a little sick... And I've never been to prison!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 27, 2008)

^ I got a dog on Friday and have been switching his diet over since then. Slightly bloody poo mixed in with a mucousy yellow slimefest has been the norm lately.

Picture a strawberry mixed in with watery creamy peanut butter!


----------



## FusionWhite (May 27, 2008)

Dleg said:


> ^Nice! One of them should be bleeding, though. So we can know which one is F-Dubya.



Ohh thats just low.

I am very honored to have inspired such a great piece of MS Paint artwork though. Im going to print that out and put it in my locker at the fencing club.


----------



## Sschell (May 27, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I got a dog on Friday and have been switching his diet over since then. Slightly bloody poo mixed in with a mucousy yellow slimefest has been the norm lately.
> Picture a strawberry mixed in with watery creamy peanut butter!


My dog went through that... but it was VERY bloody poo... I'd guess a 60/40 poo/blood mixture... quite unpleasant... later the food he was eating was recalled (Natural Balance)... Its nice when one of the most expensive dog foods gets recalled. Now, instead of the $50 per bag stuff he's on the $20 per bag costco brand, which he seems to like just fine. and no bloodyfeces


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 27, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> My dog went through that... but it was VERY bloody poo... I'd guess a 60/40 poo/blood mixture... quite unpleasant... later the food he was eating was recalled (Natural Balance)... Its nice when one of the most expensive dog foods gets recalled. Now, instead of the $50 per bag stuff he's on the $20 per bag costco brand, which he seems to like just fine. and no bloodyfeces


My Dad is a veterinarian and from age 12 to age 16 I cleaned kennels at his office during the summers. During those 4 years I don't think I ever saw anything quite as disgusting as what you have described here today.


----------



## Sschell (May 27, 2008)

^Do I get a prize?

Yeah, it was no fun to clean off the patio...


----------



## FusionWhite (May 27, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I got a dog on Friday and have been switching his diet over since then. Slightly bloody poo mixed in with a mucousy yellow slimefest has been the norm lately.
> Picture a strawberry mixed in with watery creamy peanut butter!


----------



## ktulu (May 27, 2008)

:lmao:


----------



## Dleg (May 27, 2008)

Oh Good God.

:lmao:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Very nice FW !!!! lusone:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 28, 2008)

Nice FW!!!

:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2008)

Jumping the Shart






Primitive, I know.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 10, 2008)

I did a search for shart... and although it came up in 4 threads, none of them refer to jumping the shart.... What did I miss?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 10, 2008)

Engineers may be a bit geeky......but generally, they're funny as hell! these are some funny ass pictures!

oh.....a "Shart" is when you go to fart, and shit in your britches! so he's jumping the shitty britches!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, that's supposed to be a pair of briefs...


----------



## Sschell (Jul 11, 2008)

NCcarguy said:


> Engineers may be a bit geeky......but generally, they're funny as hell! these are some funny ass pictures!
> 
> oh.....a "Shart" is when you go to fart, and shit in your britches! so he's jumping the shitty britches!


Yeah... most things in the museum are related to previous posts... I can't figure out the inspiration of this piece of (sh)art!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 11, 2008)

I was inspired by the phrase, "Jump the Shark." I thought the jump the shart concept was pretty funny, but I couldn't pull it off artistically. Maybe Wolverine or Dleg can take a better crack at it.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 11, 2008)

ahhh... it all comes to gether now...


----------



## csb (Jul 11, 2008)

here you go...in response to :GotPics:


----------



## Dleg (Jul 14, 2008)

Inspired by engineergurl's talk about placing treadmills on aircraft carriers - it would either allow instant takeoff, or instant deceleration upon landing. Brilliant!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice F/A-18!!


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 15, 2008)

The Masterbrusher is back!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2009)

This thread's been dead too long.

I present, Squirrel Cowboy


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 9, 2009)

Well played, though I think some assless chaps would be appropriate too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2009)

More likely apprpriate in Pulp Fiction Squirrel


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 9, 2009)

THAT IS FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm saving that.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 9, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Well played, though I think some assless chaps would be appropriate too.


Chaps are "assless" by definition....says the guy who has seen a few women at Harley events wearing them over a thong that could get away with it. Unfortunately, there were a whole lot more women doing the same thing that might have gotten away with it 30 years ago....


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Chaps are "assless" by definition....says the guy who has seen a few women at Harley events wearing them over a thong that could get away with it. Unfortunately, there were a whole lot more women doing the same thing that might have gotten away with it 30 years ago....


As long as they aren't Supe's avatar girl in chaps...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 9, 2009)

How about Worley's av girl?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 9, 2009)

She's fine as is...


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 9, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


[SIZE=12pt]I call this "Endor Chipmunk Prepares for Battle with Cowboy Squirrel".[/SIZE]


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 9, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> How about Worley's av girl?






Capt Worley PE said:


> She's fine as is...


I dunno, I think her in chaps on the back of a Harley would be pretty cool.


----------



## csb (Jul 9, 2009)

I applaud endor chipmunk!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 9, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> [SIZE=12pt]I call this "Endor Chipmunk Prepares for Battle with Cowboy Squirrel".[/SIZE]


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 9, 2009)

csb said:


> I applaud endor chipmunk!


yes, as fat as that little booger is, if you had to survive in the icy cold, you could probably slice it open and fit 12 people in there.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 9, 2009)

BACKWARDS COWBOY SQUIRREL STYLE:


----------



## csb (Jul 9, 2009)

get pictures of his feet!


----------



## Dleg (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, I guess I should have put the POV-helmet cam on the squirrel.


----------



## csb (Jul 9, 2009)

strong showing irregardless...I snorted


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Mad skillz!!!! :appl: :bowdown: :respect:

JR


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 9, 2009)

OMFG.

Dleg. that's awesome.

And you can tell the squirrel is doing it right, the guys toes are curled.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 9, 2009)

^And he's got his squirrel-teeth on.

I have to thank Captain Worley for reviving this thread, and congratulate him and Wovlerine on three of the funniest things I have seen for a while with those squirrel pictures.

I noticed that most of the links to my old paintbrush's were dead, so I went back and just loaded them directly here. This is a classic thread, and I feel ready to get it going again! I hope some of the new members tart adding their masterpieces, as well.

:appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2009)

I still haven't figured out how to insert images in paint, like Wolverine does. Any linkies?

I plan on at least one new squirrel today.



Dleg said:


> I noticed that most of the links to my old paintbrush's were dead, so I went back and just loaded them directly here.


I saw a lot of attachments removed, too. Might want to try putting them on tinypic. Its free, no registration, and unblocked.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2009)

I present Frenchy the Squirrel







Because we all know they're better in Europe, and even better in France.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 10, 2009)

That base picture has some serious AC Slater potential.....

Nice work again, Capt.


----------



## cement (Jul 10, 2009)

all he needs is a cigarette


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 10, 2009)

^in one of those fancy holders

I went to look for a picture of one and found this instead. Wow.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 10, 2009)

YOu know VT, I've heard that google search is sooo smart it'll start to cater to your previous tendencies in searches to help you get to a more specific result - the more you search, the more it finds things you're interested in...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 10, 2009)

^I use Yahoo as my search engine.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 10, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I use Yahoo as my search engine.


This is clearly better than the American Yahoo


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2009)

Yogi vs Ninjaneer


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 10, 2009)

^^^ What's up with that Frenchie crrap? You can't even read it. It's like it's in some fer'ign language or something. And wtf is a "Rechercher"?

I'm unable to post a PB today due to the overwhelming awesomeness of Reverse CowSquirrel. ASMP.

And Captain, I can't figure out how to do the opposite - post the pic straight up, without embedding a PB. It has to be posted at a freesharing site first right? To upload a PB, I just attach it using the attach-feature window I see directly below this "reply" window I'm typing in right now. Is that not a universal feature? There's also a "manage current attachments" bar once you upload that embeds the PB in the text.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2009)

I save the pic to my hard drive, then go to tinypic and upload the image from the hard drive. then I copy and past the link for use on forums and message boards.

I do all the drawings in MS Paint, but can't figure out how to combine two pics. Guess I could google it or use F(renchy)L(anguage)Buff's link.


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

A sasquatch mowing the yard.


----------

